# Possible race at Medora Ave Raceway May 7th



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Anybody interested in a Saturday evening race?


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

ill be there see u sat night.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Already had other plans unless the weather sucks.


----------



## tom mulligan (Jan 27, 2013)

can't make it one of my daughters is graduating from I U


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

tom mulligan said:


> can't make it one of my daughters is graduating from I U


Congrats!:wave:


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

We are in for 2


----------

